# Recording from DirecTV R15 DVR to DVD



## scotsgranny (Apr 8, 2006)

Have DirecTV R15 which supposedly has capability of recording to DVD. We bought a Magnavox DVD recorder from Sam's Club and successfully installed it to the point of seeing the setup menu onscreen, but can't figure out how to tell it to record something that's on our DVR -- or visa versa? My son then said we should just take our laptop which has a DVD burner and connect it via the USB port on the R15 to record from there. Can this be done? What's the best way to make DVD's of items stored on DVR? We are so hopless with this -- I'd rather figure out a PC than electronic hardware.


----------



## Earl Bonovich (Nov 15, 2005)

1) The USB Ports on the R15 will not work with a PC for video captures.

2) You will take the outputs of the R15 and send them to the inputs of your new Mag-DVD.

You will need to start the playback of a program on the R15, and then start the recording mode on your Magnavox DVD recorder. 

Those two devices won't "talk" to one another, in the sense of one telling the other to start playback/recording


----------



## harsh (Jun 15, 2003)

scotsgranny said:


> Have DirecTV R15 which supposedly has capability of recording to DVD.


Not any more capable than a VCR or external DVR


> We bought a Magnavox DVD recorder from Sam's Club and successfully installed it to the point of seeing the setup menu onscreen, but can't figure out how to tell it to record something that's on our DVR -- or visa versa?


You start the recorder and press play on the R15 just as you would to dub to tape.


> My son then said we should just take our laptop which has a DVD burner and connect it via the USB port on the R15 to record from there.


This is currently not supported.


> What's the best way to make DVD's of items stored on DVR?


Using dub cables.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

scotsgranny said:


> Have DirecTV R15 which supposedly has capability of recording to DVD. We bought a Magnavox DVD recorder from Sam's Club and successfully installed it to the point of seeing the setup menu onscreen, but can't figure out how to tell it to record something that's on our DVR -- or visa versa? My son then said we should just take our laptop which has a DVD burner and connect it via the USB port on the R15 to record from there. Can this be done? What's the best way to make DVD's of items stored on DVR? We are so hopless with this -- I'd rather figure out a PC than electronic hardware.


I will mention that I have noticed, at least with mine, I can only use either RCA (yellow,red&white) or the coaxial "out" on the R-15 to my DVD recorder, it seems to vary dvd recorder from dvd recorder as to the compatability with an S-video cable. Also, just make sure if you use rca's, then put the DVD recorder on line 1 or 2, If you use a coax cable to the recorder, put the recorder on channel 3 or you'll get the black screen.


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> I will mention that I have noticed, at least with mine, I can only use either RCA (yellow,red&white) or the coaxial "out" on the R-15 to my DVD recorder, it seems to vary dvd recorder from dvd recorder as to the compatability with an S-video cable. Also, just make sure if you use rca's, then put the DVD recorder on line 1 or 2, If you use a coax cable to the recorder, put the recorder on channel 3 or you'll get the black screen.


Interesting...what does the input from the s-video look like when it doesn't work? A blank screen or distorted somehow? I did not realize there was an s-video compatibilty issue.


----------



## bhill (Feb 23, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> I will mention that I have noticed, at least with mine, I can only use either RCA (yellow,red&white) or the coaxial "out" on the R-15 to my DVD recorder, it seems to vary dvd recorder from dvd recorder as to the compatability with an S-video cable. Also, just make sure if you use rca's, then put the DVD recorder on line 1 or 2, If you use a coax cable to the recorder, put the recorder on channel 3 or you'll get the black screen.


This is *very interesting*....I thought it was me!

I have a Panasonic DVD recorder, and I cannot for the life of me get a S-Video signal to come up on it coming from the R15. I just get this ugly fuzzy-yellow/green looking screen.

The only luck I've had is through the coax, which feeds a signal I am not happy with at all (video is not crisp, and sound is mono). However, I have not tried composite RCA red/white/yellow....will have to try that, I guess.


----------



## cabanaboy1977 (Nov 16, 2005)

bhill said:


> I have a Panasonic DVD recorder, and I cannot for the life of me get a S-Video signal to come up on it coming from the R15. I just get this ugly fuzzy-yellow/green looking screen.


I wonder why that is. I have my S-video going from my R15 to my capture card with no issue (I have the RCA going to the TV). I remember mkmhr's post from before and not being able to use the S-video on the DVD recorded. So it must be the DVD recorder maker's doing it. I wonder why they'd do that?


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

Well, I know my A/V receiver will not take an s-video input and pass it out on RCA (my old TV doesn't have S-video). Maybe the same thing with your DVD-R's?


----------



## mpitt (Apr 13, 2006)

qwerty said:


> Well, I know my A/V receiver will not take an s-video input and pass it out on RCA (my old TV doesn't have S-video). Maybe the same thing with your DVD-R's?


This is interesting. I am also using a panasonic DVD recorder receiving an s-video signal from the R-15 which works fine but I am going to TV via component inputs (the multi-colored, best quality short of digital option). Maybe the trip to the TV is important for some reason.

Did you try a different s-video cable? I've seen some cabels do goofy, unexplainable things from certain units but function fine from other units. The s-video technology must be beyond scientific undertanding.


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mpitt said:


> This is interesting. I am also using a panasonic DVD recorder receiving an s-video signal from the R-15 which works fine but I am going to TV via component inputs (the multi-colored, best quality short of digital option). Maybe the trip to the TV is important for some reason.
> 
> Did you try a different s-video cable? I've seen some cabels do goofy, unexplainable things from certain units but function fine from other units. The s-video technology must be beyond scientific undertanding.


I didn't try a different cable, butI did call Panasonic TS. They said the unit (SA-HE100) outputs on the same ports as the input. s-video in = s-video out, RCA in = RCA out, and composite in = composite out. 
The S-video out of the R15 into the receiver, and out to my Lite-on DVD-R works fine.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Yes, it seems as though this does vary from dvd rec to dvd rec. I know for sure I cannot use the dvd recorders s-video in and then run rca to the tv, although one thing i have not tried,(and mean too) is to run another device to the recorder with an s-video and see if it's just the input on the recorder that's shot. After all it was a Walmart buy:lol: To answer a question asked previously, my screen just stays blue as if the output to the tv is non-exsistent. I still have not bought a set of component cables to try going out of the recorder, while still using s-video from dvr to recorder. Both are video only signals, dare I assume??? I could be wrong on that plausability though. For the life of me though, I cannot stand to view the guide or even the banner via the dvd recorder output though, the blur is just too much :eek2:


----------



## cybok0 (Jan 5, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> I will mention that I have noticed, at least with mine, I can only use either RCA (yellow,red&white) or the coaxial "out" on the R-15 to my DVD recorder, it seems to vary dvd recorder from dvd recorder as to the compatability with an S-video cable. Also, just make sure if you use rca's, then put the DVD recorder on line 1 or 2, If you use a coax cable to the recorder, put the recorder on channel 3 or you'll get the black screen.


Try this http://www.sjgreatdeals.com/sssct2.html I think they sell them at best buy my friend has one works great.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Thanks for the tip! But guess what guys! I figured it out!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: , now allow me to look stupid for a moment:grin: I swore up and down that I had tried every poss scenario etc. however, I found tonight this great menu selection entitled "VIDEO", how it got by me is not important anymore:nono: So I select it and Blammo, there it is... Line 1......RCA or S-Vid
Line 2......RCA or S-Vid, select S-vid and the blurry guide is no more. YAY! It does not come without it's own problem as well though so go figure. Problem is that now, using S-vid into dvd recorder has some type of brightness calibration issue going on. When I change the channel the brief period of "blank" goes from really bright to dark, it may seem trivial but it is very annoying as it causes the banner to be very light hued and difficult to read untill it has corrected itself. It also seems to occur intermittently during program viewing also on a much weaker scale, kind of like the old vcr lines running through the tv screen. Although the signal is being reprocessed by the dvd recorder, it has been my understanding that S-video is suppose to have superior resistence to interference. I dont have another cable to try right now but I will. You may now resume laughing at me for skipping right over that screen 2 months ago:nono:


----------



## qwerty (Feb 19, 2006)

mkmhr said:


> Thanks for the tip! But guess what guys! I figured it out!:hurah: :hurah: :hurah: , now allow me to look stupid for a moment:grin: I swore up and down that I had tried every poss scenario etc. however, I found tonight this great menu selection entitled "VIDEO", how it got by me is not important anymore:nono: So I select it and Blammo, there it is... Line 1......RCA or S-Vid
> Line 2......RCA or S-Vid, select S-vid and the blurry guide is no more. YAY! It does not come without it's own problem as well though so go figure. Problem is that now, using S-vid into dvd recorder has some type of brightness calibration issue going on. When I change the channel the brief period of "blank" goes from really bright to dark, it may seem trivial but it is very annoying as it causes the banner to be very light hued and difficult to read untill it has corrected itself. It also seems to occur intermittently during program viewing also on a much weaker scale, kind of like the old vcr lines running through the tv screen. Although the signal is being reprocessed by the dvd recorder, it has been my understanding that S-video is suppose to have superior resistence to interference. I dont have another cable to try right now but I will. You may now resume laughing at me for skipping right over that screen 2 months ago:nono:


:icon_dumm

Glad to see you figured it out.


----------



## mkmhr (Jan 25, 2006)

Thank you thank you, I'll be here all week.


----------

